# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  CKD rất ít khi mua hàng, khi đã mua thì phải thế này :)

## CKD

CKD rất ít khi mua hàng, khi đã mua thì phải thế này  :Smile: 



Buồn - đùa chút chơi  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

eh khoe hàng hay khoe máy chụp hình vậy cha ? con spindle đó giải nhiệt gió hay nước ?

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này em đoán làm mát bằng nước

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

> eh khoe hàng hay khoe máy chụp hình vậy cha ? con spindle đó giải nhiệt gió hay nước ?


Khoe hàng thôi anh. Máy chộp của em thuộc hạng ruồi làm sao mà dám khoe hehe.

Spindle đó 2.2kW 220V, giải nhiệt nước, giờ đã được gã bán làm nô lệ của Mr.L.

----------


## Nam CNC

cuối năm rồi chẳng muốn mua hàng gì cả, để dành tiền ăn tết thôi. Thấy mấy cái két giải nhiệt cho nước nhìn mà phê quá... nhưng giá mắc òm.


 CKD em có biết mấy cái nguồn laser fanuc nó đề tăng lên 3Mhz thì có thể ứng dụng làm nung cao tần được không ?

----------


## CKD

Nguồn laser, lại còn nung cao tần là sao, em không hiểu?

Có phải cái nguồn (power) dùng cho ống laser, mua về hoán cải thành cái nung cao tần?

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Khoa C3

Anh Nam mua két giải nhiệt nước làm zề vậy, nếu nhỏ nhỏ thì ới em gửi tặng 1 cái, to thì ko có hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng rồi đó CKD , hoán cải được không ? nó đi liền với mấy cái két giải nhiệt luôn đó, chổ quận 8 mấy bà thím bán hàng đó.
    CHưa có kế hoạch cho giải nhiệt nước , nhưng cũng khoái sắm 1 em chơi. có cái giải nhiệt cũng to, ngang 4 tấc , cao 8 tấc, đầy đủ đồ chơi, thiếu cái bơm, mới keng, hàng germany , bà chủ hét 1.5tr, thế là tự nhủ bà này khùng đòi cắt cổ mình, không thèm trả giá đi luôn.

----------


## CKD

Không rỏ bên trong là cái gì nên kết luận không được cho nó an toàn.  :Big Grin: 
Với lại nguồn laser thường có điện áp cao, dòng thấp, ngược lại nung cao tần cần dòng cao, nhưng không nhất thiết phải là cao áp.

----------


## ahdvip

> Đúng rồi đó CKD , hoán cải được không ? nó đi liền với mấy cái két giải nhiệt luôn đó, chổ quận 8 mấy bà thím bán hàng đó.
>     CHưa có kế hoạch cho giải nhiệt nước , nhưng cũng khoái sắm 1 em chơi. có cái giải nhiệt cũng to, ngang 4 tấc , cao 8 tấc, đầy đủ đồ chơi, thiếu cái bơm, mới keng, hàng germany , bà chủ hét 1.5tr, thế là tự nhủ bà này khùng đòi cắt cổ mình, không thèm trả giá đi luôn.


^^, cái đống em chụp hình lên đó chứ gì. 1tr5 chắc vài bữa nữa bả để cho nó thành ve chai luôn ^^, được cái là nó hơi bị ngon, tháo trong máy Fanuc ra lúc đó em ngồi coi họ tháo luôn - mới keng

----------


## biết tuốt

Các bác dùng loại driver MA 860h cho step 86 , 3 A thì các bác hay cấu hình nó thế nào cho hiệi quả vậy ? Dòng để bao nhiêu , độ phân giải vi bước ? Em cũng mới dùng nên chưa có nhiều king nghiệm lắm

----------


## CKD

Khó mà có một thông số chính xác cho mọi trường hợp. Mình thì 100% dòng định mức motor. Nếu trong quá trình chạy bị quá nóng thì mới giảm xuống.
Vi bước thì tùy theo co khí, thông thường mình set 200p/mm.

----------


## biết tuốt

hôm qua ngồi mò , diver MA 860H + step 86 vexta , chỉnh nó chạy êm là ok , hjc  hơi thất vọng tí các bác ợ tốc độ em thấy chậm , v được có 1600 mm/p  là tốc độ chạy êm nhất  , step per  640/ v 1650/ A 625    step 86 vexta 3A loại cao 6,5 cm

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm nay em đi cùng ông bạn, hắn mua được cái hộp số khá ngon về cười toe toét, tối rồi còn a lô ầm ĩ  :Smile:  

Bà xã em hỏi : 2 ông đi mua được cái gì về mà khoái thế ? Em bảo lão béo nhặt được cái hộp số nặng 7 tạ đang khoái chí  :Smile:   Vợ em hắn bảo : chết, thế 2 ông khiêng về đấy à ? cẩn thận đau lưng đấy  :EEK!: 

Chắc bà í nhầm em với xiêu nhưn nào roài, 700 cưn chứ ít à ? bê vào mắt mà bê  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## ít nói

> CKD rất ít khi mua hàng, khi đã mua thì phải thế này 
> 
> 
> 
> Buồn - đùa chút chơi


toàn đồ tầu mà. dạo này em em chuộng tầu quá

----------

